# How to write a song in harmonic minor 5th modes?



## KlassikerDronning (3 mo ago)

I have been trying to write melodies for original songs for a few years now. I like to use Phrygian and harmonic scales. I can cover and play many songs. But composing my own pieces is just so confusing and just a pain in the ***. How did my great boys Bach, Beethoven, Mozart and of course SCHUBERT do it in a flash?! How will I follow their legacy?! Do I just suck?


----------

